# hurco powersmoker2



## plumblevel (Nov 12, 2010)

just wondering how many of you own one of these we have one and we use it alot its amazing how many leaks you can find with this machine we use it for old work and new construction jobs non toxic http://www.hurcotech.com/PowerSmoker2.html


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

I've been eyeballing picking up a smoker as well. Cheap insurance really.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

We smoke test alot of lines and keep Plumber we know busy making repairs.

Call the local fire department a day in advance and let them know at what time and where you will be working.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The liquid smoke is a lot more lung friendly than the Superior Signal Smoke Generators you light.... Cough Cough....


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

I made a smoker from the instructions someone posted on this glorious forum and it cost under 100 bucks. I forget the person who posted it though..


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Share a photo. Enquiring minds would like to see.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Will do..


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

cityplumbing said:


> I made a smoker from the instructions someone posted on this glorious forum and it cost under 100 bucks. I forget the person who posted it though..


PlbgBiz posted the How to Link... :thumbup:

http://www.upfrontprice.com/galleryimg/smoker_intro.htm


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

It really does take 15 mins to build . I'm gonna try mine sometime this week. I made adapters to 4",3" and 2" c/o also. I had everything at the shop just had to buy those smokers from Canadian Tire !


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

cityplumbing said:


> I made a smoker from the instructions someone posted on this glorious forum and it cost under 100 bucks. I forget the person who posted it though..


That would be me, and I'm glad it worked out.:thumbsup: ehh, never mind, mine was a different design.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

I haven't got the chance to test it on a system yet, I made it for one particular job but I ended up just doing a pepermint test. I'll probably give it a try on my house.. Thanks biz!! :thumbup:


----------

